

'No evidence' for vitamin benefit - ulvund
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2008/04April/Pages/Noevidenceforvitaminbenefit.aspx

======
teilo
To be clear: No evidence of a decrease in mortality with the intake of anti-
oxidants. The study does not target vitamins as a whole.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
It also doesn't seem to address intravenous administration of vitamin C which
was Linus Pauling's strongly held belief.

 _Early clinical studies showed that high-dose vitamin C, given by intravenous
and oral routes, may improve symptoms and prolong life in patients with
terminal cancer. Double-blind placebo-controlled studies of oral vitamin C
therapy showed no benefit. Recent evidence shows that oral administration of
the maximum tolerated dose of vitamin C (18 g/d) produces peak plasma
concentrations of only 220 µmol/L, whereas intravenous administration of the
same dose produces plasma concentrations about 25-fold higher_

<http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/174/7/937>

------
thejash
The title of this article is completely misleading. Please don't submit titles
like that?

